# Bumfuzzles swallow the Anchor



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

It looks like every armchair sailor's favourite cruising family are now selling the boat and have bought an RV.

They have been the subject of more than one thread here and elsewhere, but I personally have really enjoyed their blog, following their adventures and respect what they have achieved.

I wish them well in their future adventures.

Full post here.

Bumfuzzle » Roll On


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

chall03 said:


> It looks like every armchair sailor's favourite cruising family are now selling the boat and have bought an RV.
> 
> They have been the subject of more than one thread here and elsewhere, but I personally have really enjoyed their blog, following their adventures and respect what they have achieved.
> 
> ...


I always said that there are two types of cruisers:

1 - The ones that use the boat as a vehicle for cruising and are indifferent about sailing (if they had the money they would do it probably in a motorboat).

2 - And the ones that are not only cruising but enjoying sailing in at least equal parts or even like more sailing than cruising.

Its easy to tell the two types apart: The first ones when they find a nice place they stay several days. The others after a day or two in each place while their wives want to stay all they want is go out sailing again.

The first type frequently leaves the boat in the marina and rent a car for several days to explore the inland. They have an easy to sail sailboat and a inexpensive one. The others try to have a boat as fast and fun to sail as they can and that means many times a more modern and expensive boat (or a very spartan old racing boat), expensive sails. That means also to change boat from time to time for a better and more rewarding faster one.

you can look at the Bumfuzzles boat and that will give you some clews about to what group they belong:






Sailing San Carlos to Mazatlan, Mexico from Bumfuzzle.com on Vimeo.

and regarding that if you listen what they say all the doubts will vanish :

*"That trip is for people that enjoy sailing...

For quite a while we lingered on that idea of sailing to Panama for a season, spending the summer months in a rented condo in the Casco Viejo neighborhood with the locals. That would be fun. Then go through the canal and spend a year in Cartagena, Colombia, renting a condo in the old city there during the worst of the summer heat.

Eventually we came to the conclusion that these were ridiculous plans. Why sail all of these hard-fought miles to leave the boat (paying hundreds of dollars a month for it to languish in a marina) and live ashore? .....

"With boats. I think I'm done. This just isn't the way I want to spend my time. Our time." ...

We talked about how our cruising plans were actually pretty stupid. Cruising to places in order to get off the boat. That's stupid....

So we're headed off to live the life of motorhome gypsies. Or Overlanders. Or Boondockers. Or whatever it is these people are called. Old fogies? Geriatrics? Bus bums?"
*

In fact they are going to continue to cruise but now on a bus instead of a boat. I do that to, out of season, but on a sports car. I also like as much to drive as to cruise in a car.

Most of the times the two types have an hard time to understand each other. The first type says about the 2nd type:

Why they spend a fortune in a new boat that is just 1K faster than my old shoe? They can buy an used old boat, slower but much more comfortable at sea and spend all that extra money cruising

The other type think about the first one: what in hell is the pleasure those guys take out of sailing (while cruising) on outdated slow boats being overtaken by everybody? what is the fun in sailing a no fun boat?

One thing is for sure, the first group can stop sailing as a mean for cruising and opt to cruise in another way and the second group can stop cruising with a boat...but not sailing. They will continue to sail a fast and fun boat, maybe a daysailer, because sailing is what they like, some even more than cruising.

And this is not about money but about lifestyle and personal choices. Take as example all those guys that go for a circumnavigation or extensive cruising using old inexpensive adapted race boats, or cruiser racers and there are many of them. The first type regarding this ones think they are just roving mad guys

Regards

Paulo


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I've always liked and respected the Fuzzles. I wish them very well and intend to keep following their adventures.

Go The Fuzzles!

I will, however, disagree with this:



> Boats are meant to be sailed and lived on, not to be used as an alternative to a car.


For us, the boat IS a car or an airplane. It's the thing that takes us to places we can't drive to - on a highway that is much, much more interesting and adventuresome than a highway. And it does so when WE'RE ready to do it.

I have ZERO desire to live on a boat. And at this point, I have ZERO desire to continuously sail around the world for years.

But we will use our boat to take us to interesting places. And when we get tired of that - we'll sell it. THAT'S where I think Pat gets a bit confused. Their boat was a home that, despite the sentimentality of it, was just too much trouble.


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

This is something I wrestle with as I debate what it is exactly I want to do w/ the next chapter in my life. I *can* retire and move on anytime I want now. 
I have thought about going cruising. Wife is game too. BUT... I've always been a SAILOR. I love to sail. Just take off and go. And seeing new places is nice; just don't want to stop for months at a time. 
Having just spent 3 weeks in the company of some full time cruisers (Transatlantic crossing) who were also on the boat w/ me I got a very good look at the life from their perspective. The boat is their home. They don't have a house back here. 
And while I would definitely want to spend some time doing land travel in the various countries/ports, I don't see myself spending more than a week or so anchored out somewhere or going back and forth to the same couple of places for multiple seasons. 
I can however see us going and cruising CT/RI/MA for a summer and moving on every day or two. Maybe even going south to BDA after that and continuing on to the Caribbean for a season. 
But there are a lot of other things I want to do. Build another house (smaller this time!), Build a small runabout. See the last 4 states I haven't seen yet. 

Anyway, good on the Bumfuzzles for not being afraid to call it quits and move on to something else. Takes a certain amount of courage to know when to stop.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

sailordave, why is how long you stop at any one location an issue? If you want to stay a weekend or a week, it's up to you. If you love a town and want to immerse yourself in the local atmosphere for a month, that's up to you. Isn't that part of the point of the lifestyle?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I've always respected Pat and Ali's candor. They've shown it again with their latest post and decision. 

Looking forward to continuing to follow their blog. Great writing, great photos, great story!


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

paulo and sailordave have it nailed down for me...
my lady and myself we are actually planing a circumnavigation and i just feel it in my water that this is going to be a very hard test for our relationship...
while i also like to see different places, ports and pubs, beautiful bays and like to meet different people or not, i could get bored if moored in one place after a couple of hours...
i want to go round cape horn - east to west - which scares my lady really badly...
i want to race in the sydney hobbart at least once which my lady does not understand and already threatens me with staying in sydney for the time...
i want to do long passages and my lady is always only talking about bay hoping...
at least i can choose the boat i like, because my lady is not interested in that as long as the interior is to her liking...
money is right now the only restriction and a major one too...


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

capt vimes said:


> paulo and sailordave have it nailed down for me...
> my lady and myself we are actually planing a circumnavigation and i just feel it in my water that this is going to be a very hard test for our relationship...
> while i also like to see different places, ports and pubs, beautiful bays and like to meet different people or not, i could get bored if moored in one place after a couple of hours...
> i want to go round cape horn - east to west - which scares my lady really badly...
> ...


I guess our wives are much alike and that you and me are not that different.

What is the boat you have ?

I have been cruising for many years with my wife and now that I have all the time to sail things become clear and a kind of compromise was reached: kind off, I can do passages with her but for no more than about 3 days and we don't stay more than a day in a place unless we both agree (and that is very rare)....well I hope with time she gets more used to bad weather and the boundaries will extend. For now I guess I cannot do more than 3000Nm, for season but I am satisfied with what I got. I have fun anyway.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

> "The others try to have a boat as fast and fun to sail as they can and that means many times a more modern and expensive boat (or a very spartan old racing boat), expensive sails. That means also to change boat from time to time for a better and more rewarding faster one."


PCP, I'm afraid that I'm going to have to disagree with you on that. IMO, most of us who cruise full time are not nearly as interested in speed and performance as we are in a comfortable home. Our money is not spent on a newer boat, but something that will give us the most for it, in livability, ease of handling and maintenance. New sails are a huge expenditure on a cruising budget and I know of no cruiser that spends more than necessary on a well made cruising sail. None of us buy the esoteric materials and cuts the racers use, nor do we have to treat them with the kid gloves those sails require.
As for changing boats for better performance and speed, that's just silly. We spend years getting our boats to suit our needs, little improvements here and there; why would we sell a boat we've just gotten as close to perfect, as we can (within our budget), for another knot or two of speed? We like sailing and being out there on the water; what's the hurry?
Many full time cruisers do not have a home; our boat is our home. It must be comfortable under way AND in an anchorage, not the fastest, best performing vessel on the water.
Perhaps you are really Bill Gates, writing under a pseudonym, and can afford those fancy sails and to change your boat from time to time, but believe me, we will not be selling this boat for any high performance, "very spartan old racing boat", any time soon.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

capta said:


> *
> 
> Quoting PCP:"The others try to have a boat as fast and fun to sail as they can and that means many times a more modern and expensive boat (or a very spartan old racing boat), expensive sails. That means also to change boat from time to time for a better and more rewarding faster one."*
> 
> ...


Well, that was precisely what I said. That there are two types of cruisers and that they have a lot of difficulty to understand each others desires needs and life styles. Your post is an example of that. That's not about hurry its about having fun while sailing, the type of fun that only a very fast boat can gave.

You don't have to live in the boat or to cruise full time to be a cruiser, at least while you are cruising and for what I understood regarding the average of NM done by year some that don't live in the boat and that don't cruise full time make more miles that some that live in the boat. Besides in the winter most that live in the boat don't cruise significantly but stay at the marina waiting for the good weather to come.

I believe you are right when you say that *"most of us who cruise full time are not nearly as interested in speed and performance as we are in a comfortable home."*, yes probably most but not all, some will trade some comfort for sailing fun. I know of an American that is in France waiting for his boat to be finished to live aboard. The boat is a Pogo 12.50, difficult to find a faster and more fun to sail cruiser on the trade winds. Certainly not the most comfortable boat to live in, but it seems enough comfort for him and plenty of space

Regards

Paulo


----------



## youmeandthed (Jan 19, 2012)

there are far more than two types of cruisers......


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Remain a bit confused. Don't understand why you can't have a boat that sails well and cruise and hang out in interesting places as long as you want and weather permits. Don't understand why you can't have the biggest boat you can afford/handle and the smallest house that covers your needs. At present with the add ons the boat costs about as much as the house. Thinking of downsizing the house. But will live in each as mood/need strikes us.
Business of joy of sailing also strikes me as odd. Mean to say when I'm on a old gaff rigged boat and tweek it a bit to get a 1/10 kt more it's less fun that when I'm doing the same on a racing one off. Posh- that's just silly. Like saying going 40mph on a KTM through the whoops is less enjoyable then going a 140mph through the flats on a duc. Or riding a Brough Superior is less fun then a Benelli. Agree some cruisers like sailing and some cruisers are going to buy a trawler or RV pretty soon. But think most cruisers like to sail otherwise why would they put up with all the headaches and expense.


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

PCP said:


> I guess our wives are much alike and that you and me are not that different.


glad to here that...
aren't we all our ladies slaves with interludes of freedom? 


> What is the boat you have ?


i have none... and what for should i have one?
i am living and working 600 km away from the next seaside with only 5 weeks of holidays a year...
i am better off to charter boats for 3-4 weeks - nothing to worry about, no docking fees, no maintenance or repair costs, just book and sail for a lot less than an own boat would cost me money and time only for a few weeks sailing... 
the boat i am buying, i am living on and sail!


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

DRFerron said:


> sailordave, why is how long you stop at any one location an issue? If you want to stay a weekend or a week, it's up to you. If you love a town and want to immerse yourself in the local atmosphere for a month, that's up to you. Isn't that part of the point of the lifestyle?


Donna you're absolutely right. I just don't know if I want to be a fulltime liveaboard cruiser. Fact is, the boat that is tricked out for THAT kind of cruising is generally (and I emphasize GENERALLY) loaded down w/ a lot more stuff than I like to have on a boat. Not that you can't cruise a la Minimalistic, but I won't want a boat that takes a lot of time prepping/caring for just to go to sea. And the fact is if your more into SAILING you don't really need a lot of systems/stuff.

I fully intend to stop and smell the roses and enjoy the scenery for as long as I want to stay, I just don't see me putting down roots in an anchorage for very long! And after being at see for 12 days on a mostly monotonous crossing (a good thing when your in the middle of the ocean!) I also realize that a boat you have to SAIL as opposed to pushing a few buttons on the autopilot and electric winches is more my type. I missed the tactile interface w/ the boat and actually SAILING the boat.

Current boat is really pretty good for the way I use it. Only has depth, knot meter and analog wind. Autopilot but no refrig or windlass. Given a choice I'd take the windlass before refrig. so I would be less likely to kill my back. Probably will get a tablet for backup navigation next year. Still like my charts and handheld GPS. Sorry for the thread drift.

Bottom line is I identify myself more as a sailor than a cruiser; it'll take some time for me to make that transition I'm sure.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

I tell you what, stirring up all of this kind of controversy is just the kind of behavior I've come to expect from those Bumfuzzles...the nerve of them to go and do something that makes them happy, and in plain sight of all the rest of us!

I am one of those sailors that loves sailing. I have an old worn out boat right and I love sailing it. I had a Nacra 5.2 when I was a kid that was breathtakingly fast, and I loved sailing it. Same for the sunfish, American 16 daysailor, Irwin 25, and Morgan OI41 I've spent time on - enjoying sailing for me isn't nearly as much about the boat as it is about harnessing the power of the wind to move along. And where I get my buzz from sailing is probably totally different from lots of other sailors........

There are way more than two kinds of cruisers, too, in my opinion. I like to "cruise" on the weekends, and sometimes don't even have to leave the dock to do it. Spending the night on the boat at the marina counts as an overnite cruise for me. Some folks don't consider it cruising unless they're gone for months, or go across oceans, or whatever. Some go in awesome new yachts and some go in leaky old tubs. Some drink rum all day and some don't. Some sail with hot chicks, some with their kids, some with their fears. All kinds of cruisers. My wife and I lived in a motorhome for a few years, and when we were going places we considered that cruising.

Didn't intend to rant like that, but sometime you just gotta let it out, right?

I have a lot of respect for the Bumfuzzles in that they are doing their thing, having fun, and sharing their experiences with the rest of us in a way that is entertaining and informative. Long live the Bumfuzzles, whether they are "cruisers" or not!


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Of course they're cruisers. And wish them the best. Really like Bruce Van Sants description of cruisers in the thornless way book.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Who would of thought that posting pictures of pretty boats on the internet apparently makes you a sailor, and that sailing around the world apparently makes you a non sailor.

Go figure.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

outbound said:


> Remain a bit confused. Don't understand why you can't have a boat that sails well and cruise and hang out in interesting places as long as you want and weather permits. Don't understand why you can't have the biggest boat you can afford/handle and the smallest house that covers your needs. At present with the add ons the boat costs about as much as the house. Thinking of downsizing the house. But will live in each as mood/need strikes us.
> Business of joy of sailing also strikes me as odd. Mean to say when I'm on a old gaff rigged boat and tweek it a bit to get a 1/10 kt more it's less fun that when I'm doing the same on a racing one off. Posh- that's just silly. Like saying going 40mph on a KTM through the whoops is less enjoyable then going a 140mph through the flats on a duc. Or riding a Brough Superior is less fun then a Benelli. Agree some cruisers like sailing and some cruisers are going to buy a trawler or RV pretty soon. But think most cruisers like to sail otherwise why would they put up with all the headaches and expense.


That's like cruising (on land) on a Ferrari or on a 4 wheel drive: You can also perfect the trajectories on a twisting road on a four wheel drive but it is not the same thing as on a Ferrari isn't it? Maybe for you the fun will be the same, not for me By the way last year I drove in Italy a brand new Ferrari on a mountain road ...well, those grins are not enough to express the fun...just the sound of that 12 cylinder reeving up was music for my ears.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

bigdogandy said:


> ... Long live the Bumfuzzles, whether they are "cruisers" or not!


They are cruisers but now they cruise on a bus and don't use sail for cruising anymore.

regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

chall03 said:


> Who would of thought that posting pictures of pretty boats on the internet apparently makes you a sailor, and that sailing around the world apparently makes you a non sailor.
> 
> Go figure.


I never said that they were not sailors. I quoted them:*"That trip is for people that enjoy sailing..."*.Obviously this means that they use sailing as a mean for cruising and not primarily for the fun of it. Many sailors sail just for the fun of it others like to cruise and like also to have fun sailing while doing it.

There are car drivers that have drove their car hundreds of thousands of miles, that voyaged in it and *don't like to drive*. They use the car as a mean of transportation and even for cruising and voyaging because they like to cruise and voyage not because they like to drive. They are drivers nonetheless.

No, posting pictures does not make me a sailor but having done well over 20000nm while sailing and cruising for many years does and I don't just sail as a mean to go somewhere, I truly enjoy sailing just for the fun of it, even while cruising.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

PCP said:


> I never said that they were not sailors. I quoted them:*"That trip is for people that enjoy sailing..."*.Obviously this means that they use sailing as a mean for cruising and not primarily for the fun of it. Many sailors sail just for the fun of it others like to cruise and like also to have fun sailing while doing it.
> 
> There are car drivers that have drove their car hundreds of thousands of miles, that voyaged in it and *don't like to drive*. They use the car as a mean of transportation and even for cruising and voyaging because they like to cruise and voyage not because they like to drive. They are drivers nonetheless.
> 
> ...


I think they enjoyed sailing as well. They contradict themselves alot. What was super awesome one week, they hate the next. In a year RV's will suck and they will want to do the Vendee Globe.

Sorry Paulo, my post was mean't to have some smileys to show I was being cheeky and mischievous while disagreeing with you a tad yes. I was typing quickly on my ithingy and I now realise that my post makes me sound like a a-hole. Meh maybe I would of sounded like a a-hole anyway 

I know your a good sailor and I like the pictures.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

DRFerron said:


> sailordave, why is how long you stop at any one location an issue? If you want to stay a weekend or a week, it's up to you. If you love a town and want to immerse yourself in the local atmosphere for a month, that's up to you. Isn't that part of the point of the lifestyle?


Yep.
we get bored with anyplace we linger. So when the weather cooperates, we move on. 
Just added towable jib cars to be able to tweak sails on our 4KSB old shoe


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

PCP said:


> Well, that was precisely what I said. That there are two types of cruisers and that they have a lot of difficulty to understand each others desires needs and life styles. Your post is an example of that. That's not about hurry its about having fun while sailing, the type of fun that only a very fast boat can gave.
> 
> You don't have to live in the boat or to cruise full time to be a cruiser, at least while you are cruising and for what I understood regarding the average of NM done by year some that don't live in the boat and that don't cruise full time make more miles that some that live in the boat. Besides in the winter most that live in the boat don't cruise significantly but stay at the marina waiting for the good weather to come.
> 
> ...


You've completely lost me.
Isn't "Cruising" by definition taking it easy, laid back, being cool?
I just do not understand when slogging hard to windward, across a channel in 20 to 30 knots (plus boat speed), with everything stressed to the limit, gets to be fun. A high performance 36 foot boat, beating in 6 to 10 foot seas, is just not going to perform that well. They do not tend to make better time on these crossings than my heavy, powerful boat (well reefed) that can carry through the seas and not roll over on her topsides and slide sideways, in a gust. 
If you're just looking for speed and sailing, then do your circumnavigation in the roaring 40's, but that's certainly not cruising, IMO.


----------



## groggy (Aug 18, 2011)

well, its been a good read, and i wish em well. something is fun until it's not, so there is no reason not to do something else. 

if i recall correctly, they did this once already, selling a catamaran for a volkswagon bus, or something like that. if they get the urge to go sailing again ill bet that they will just do that. perfect.

here is a wager for everyone: if they go back to sailing after driving that vintage rv around, do you think they will get another monohull or go back to a catamaran?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

outbound said:


> But think most cruisers like to sail otherwise why would they put up with all the headaches and expense.


Distance voyagers, people crossing oceans, they don't have much choice but to sail... But here on the East coast of the US, my eyes and ears tell me most cruising sailors don't really like sailing all that much...

OK, perhaps they might _like_ (the idea of) sailing, I just hardly ever see many of them actually doing it... 

This pic was taken a few days ago, on the Indian River between Melbourne and Vero... Trust me, it was a pretty nice day for a sail, on one of the nicest, most favorable stretches of the entire ICW to travel under sail...

My trip was quickly winding down, the boat only going to Stuart, and I was only running to Ft Pierce that afternoon... But, still - I'm on a freakin' _delivery_, and I'm still alternating between sailing, and motorsailing... Absolutely delightful day, first time I'd been able to strip down to shorts and a t-shirt since who knows when, Florida at its absolute finest... And, first time I'd been able to shut the engine down, since a nice leg outside from Charleston to St. Augustine...

I was passed by 4 sailboats that day, every one fit the classification of what has become the Standard Snowbird Setup today... All 4 had full enclosures, tenders on davits, and 3 of the 4 had large pedestal mounted helm chairs mounted behind the wheel... Of course, none had so much as unfurled any sail, even though it might have bumped up their speed by a quarter of a knot, or so...

Not much difference between driving one of those rigs, and a Winnebago, that I can tell... 

NTTAWWT, of course  But in the waters I frequent most, sailing is definitely not a very high prioritiy for most of the cruisers out there...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

This is just another in a very long list of cruisers who eventually move back ashore. The vast majority do so. Read the Interview with a Cruiser Project blog. They are almost all back ashore now. There is no shame in it. 

As for an RV, I suppose I would like to give it a try for a few weeks, but highly doubt I would find it a good alternative to the boat. It is an advantage to not worry about how stable your house will be while sleeping, whether it will drag anchor or have a catastrophic hull breach. You can more easily get away from life threatening weather. However, systems are just as likely to corrode or fail. You remain cramped for space and you're going to burn a lot of diesel. 

This may come across wrong, but the biggest downside I see is that campgrounds are very different from anchorages. I've done plenty of camping, although not in RVs. The RV cities always look horribly crowded with neighbors climbing all over you. Even a crowded anchorage doesn't seem to compare, IMO. I can and do, when I don't feel like being in the action, find a desolate anchorage. There don't seem to be many places to sit on your RV for a few days in seclusion.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

capta said:


> You've completely lost me.
> Isn't "Cruising" by definition taking it easy, laid back, being cool?
> ....


I guess it all depends to what you call cruising. Take for instance cruising in cars, some do it in sedans others in GT cars. GT are sportive cars as we all know. The paradigm are Porches, Aston Martins, Ferraris and the lot. GT means "Grand Touring" and touring around is about the same as cruising. You don't tour around the same way in a Sedan or in a Ferrari and those that chose to tour on a sedan certainly have different tastes about cruising than the ones that chose a Porsche to do it.

Cruising is moving around for pleasure and to know new places. Some like to move fast while doing it others like to move slowly but you can be sure that when I voyage fast on my car or on my boat I am feeling very cool and very relaxed. Going fast does not mean going in race mode at 100% but at 80% on a fast car or boat. if I go slower it is not cool for me, I get bored and have no fun at all while driving or sailing and I am doing it for the pleasure of it

Regards

Paulo


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

My thoughts are that most of us look at cruising having an upper age limit where the sea dictates your ability to enjoy your travels. At some point traveling by rv has its benefits in uour later years. The Bumfuzzles just do thing their way. Also by doing it all while young ther obtain a larger demographic audience. I say good luck to them, I do see a boat of some description in their future.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> This may come across wrong, but the biggest downside I see is that campgrounds are very different from anchorages. I've done plenty of camping, although not in RVs. The RV cities always look horribly crowded with neighbors climbing all over you. Even a crowded anchorage doesn't seem to compare, IMO.


I don't know, a place like Boot Key Harbor in Marathon comes pretty close, in my view, to being a virtual KOA Kampground for Kroozers...

I know many folks love it there, but it's just not my style, the whole place has a bit too much of the feel of an Assisted Living Facility, for me...

But, who knows - another decade or two down the road, sitting in such a spot for the winter might suit me just fine... 










As for the Bums, I was surprised years ago when they bought another boat. So, doesn't surprise me now, that they've chosen to move on... Pretty tough to sustain cruising as a lifestyle, if you really aren't all that much into sailing. And, it certainly comes as no surprise that their cruising came to an end in Mexico, that place is probably the ultimate Dying Ground for Cruising Dreams 

Sounds like they're doing what suits them best at this time, good for them, and I wish them well... Hope they have better luck with the engine in that old motorhome, than they had with the engine in that old sailboat


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Minnewaska said:


> This is just another in a very long list of cruisers who eventually move back ashore. The vast majority do so. Read the Interview with a Cruiser Project blog. They are almost all back ashore now. There is no shame in it.
> 
> As for an RV, I suppose I would like to give it a try for a few weeks, but highly doubt I would find it a good alternative to the boat. It is an advantage to not worry about how stable your house will be while sleeping, whether it will drag anchor or have a catastrophic hull breach. You can more easily get away from life threatening weather. However, systems are just as likely to corrode or fail. You remain cramped for space and you're going to burn a lot of diesel.
> 
> This may come across wrong, but the biggest downside I see is that campgrounds are very different from anchorages. I've done plenty of camping, although not in RVs. The RV cities always look horribly crowded with neighbors climbing all over you. Even a crowded anchorage doesn't seem to compare, IMO. I can and do, when I don't feel like being in the action, find a desolate anchorage. There don't seem to be many places to sit on your RV for a few days in seclusion.


Once a friend of mine from the motorcycle TT community said to me:" Paulo never make the mistake of buying a RV". Well he should know what he was talking about since he had bought one some months before, lead by his wife

I guess a RV is OK if the way you cruise is similar to the Bumfuzzle's one: it can offer accommodation and a travelling house, a way of cruising without spending much money but my friend was right because they don't offer any pleasure in what regards driving it, in fact they are dead boring.

Some times after some fast and enjoyable sailing on hard conditions I look at my boat with almost disbelief: How can this "RV" take so much pounding, give so much fun, go so fast and still be in one piece? I mean all the nice "caravan" interior with nice cabinets, dishes and glasses. It really amazes me!!! No comparison with a road motor home in what regards the pleasure of "driving" it. It is like if I could have a motor home on a Ferrari

Of course this is not valid to all sailboats. A boat like the one the Bumfuzzles had probably would give about the same pleasure "driving" it as they will have driving their new motor home.

Anyway, for some that is not important, the important is doing it., not the way they do it. For others the way they do it is as important as doing it.

Tastes, personalities and lifestyles, all right for me even if some still think that there is only one "right" way of doing it.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Minnewaska said:


> This may come across wrong, but the biggest downside I see is that campgrounds are very different from anchorages. I've done plenty of camping, although not in RVs. The RV cities always look horribly crowded with neighbors climbing all over you. Even a crowded anchorage doesn't seem to compare, IMO. I can and do, when I don't feel like being in the action, find a desolate anchorage. There don't seem to be many places to sit on your RV for a few days in seclusion.


Crowded anchorages... fortunately we don't seem to have quite the issue in BC that some areas of the US seem to, but we definitely can swing from a secluded one-boat bay to a harbour with 50 mooring buoys overnight.

We enjoy both.. the quiet and seclusion of a tiny hideyhole gives us our own 'world' away from everything else, yet we like spending time in a busy spot occasionally as well.

I love to look at boats.. the more the better. It's a private game to identify the type and size at the earliest opportunity. In addition, there's a tremendous potential for high EQ (Entertainment Quotient) situations esp if anchoring is involved (hopefully without serious consequence, of course). This can provide hours of diversion, and the infrequent comment of 'wow, that was well done'..

As to the Fuzzle's change of plan, good on 'em for doing what they did in the first place, and hey, whatever floats their boat....er... bus...


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I sometimes BS with my sailing students as to how a powerboat is a means to an end (skiing, fishing, getting somewhere fast) while sailing is an end in itself. Or, put more simply, "A powerboat takes you to someplace special--a sailboat already is someplace special"..

Now I think we are subdividing sailing the same way--means to an end, or an end in itself??

Obviously for most of us, it's some mixture of both, and for me it's more the latter. Now if fuel went to a zillion dollars a gallon, we might see more of the former.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

nolatom said:


> I sometimes BS with my sailing students as to how a powerboat is a means to an end (skiing, fishing, getting somewhere fast) while sailing is an end in itself. Or, put more simply, "A powerboat takes you to someplace special--a sailboat already is someplace special"..


... and how is that "BS" exactly???


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

JonEisberg said:


> Distance voyagers, people crossing oceans, they don't have much choice but to sail... But here on the East coast of the US, my eyes and ears tell me most cruising sailors don't really like sailing all that much...
> 
> OK, perhaps they might _like_ (the idea of) sailing, I just hardly ever see many of them actually doing it...
> 
> ...


Jon, I think we had this same tenor of discussion a couple of years ago when I commented (from shore!) about how nobody was sailing, or even motorsailing, in the lovely and broad-reachable Ft Pierce-to-Stuart leg of the ICWW, on a perfect day, and it turned into a very long thread. I was told, in effect, "you just don't understand the ICW", even though I readily used sails in the days when I did some deliveries (and you too, it seems).

Plus ca change, plus la meme chose ;-)


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

groggy said:


> well, its been a good read, and i wish em well. something is fun until it's not, so there is no reason not to do something else.
> 
> if i recall correctly, they did this once already, selling a catamaran for a volkswagon bus, or something like that. if they get the urge to go sailing again ill bet that they will just do that. perfect.
> 
> here is a wager for everyone: if they go back to sailing after driving that vintage rv around, do you think they will get another monohull or go back to a catamaran?


judging by his past writings, it'll be a cat if they have the money they need. The only he reason he bought the Spindrift was cost. He definitely prefers the cat for sailing.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

PCP said:


> Once a friend of mine from the motorcycle TT community said to me:" Paulo never make the mistake of buying a RV". Well he should know what he was talking about since he had bought one some months before, lead by his wife
> 
> I guess a RV is OK if the way you cruise is similar to the Bumfuzzle's one: it can offer accommodation and a travelling house, a way of cruising without spending much money but my friend was right because they don't offer any pleasure in what regards driving it, in fact they are dead boring.
> 
> ...


I wonder if you know that the Bumfuzzles also raced across America in a 1965 Porsche. And that they circumnavigated not in that 43' "RV" sailboat you pictured but a 35' cat. I don' think you really know much about their story.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Once I see a "sailor" buying a 45ft sailboat on a boat show this way:

The sailor to the dealer: "Me and my wive liked very much the interior of the boat. We are retired now and we would like to cruise but never sailed. We come from the motor boat section but the boast are much more expensive and we like more the interior of this one".

The dealer: "You don't need to know how to sail. Many that buy sailboats know very little about sailing. The engine on this boat is a big one but we can put an even bigger one and you will not have any problem using it as a motorboat. You will not go at the speed of a fast motorboat but will be faster than sailing and the costs in fuel are just much less".

At that point I went away but the "sailor" was very enthusiastic with all new information about the potential of a sailboat as a motorboat. 

The fact is that like it was said I see plenty of sailboats motoring in perfect sailing conditions and others with a main already reefed when there are not enough wind to sail properly with all the sail out.

I suppose that is also an option, I mean motoring and in fact in the end they are doing what they want: cruising. 

From the millage I know that some sailboats do, I believe Nolatom is a bit optimistic when he says that a sailboat is an end in itself. I guess that is not for all since there are many that motor almost all the time.

That is a so spread concept that on boat tests when a boat sails well and is obviously designed to do it with the maximum efficiency, they say now that it is a "sailor's boat". I guess they know that many of the others are not really sold to sailors or used properly for sailing.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

caberg said:


> I wonder if you know that the Bumfuzzles also raced across America in a 1965 Porsche. And that they circumnavigated not in that 43' "RV" sailboat you pictured but a 35' cat. I don' think you really know much about their story.


No, in fact I don't know. I know only what they said about themselves and sailing.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

PCP said:


> No, in fact I don't know. I know only what they said about themselves and sailing.


Just seems like you have strong opinions about these folks without really knowing much about them.


> I guess a RV is OK if the way you cruise is similar to the Bumfuzzle's one


Straight from their blog (the one that is also about sailing) and their race across America:



Bumfuzzle » June 2007


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

caberg said:


> Just seems like you have strong opinions about these folks without really knowing much about them.
> 
> Straight from their blog (the one that is also about sailing) and their race across America:
> 
> ...


Again, not my opinion but *what they have said about themselves*.

That car is like their boat, an old shoe Sure it is nice to have a classic but when you say that they raced a Porsche I thought they raced a sports car not an antique.



that car is slower than my diesel Ford Focus

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

The Bum's are doing what way too many people here talk about their whole lives and never set off to do. 

They're beating the "i'll work hard and retire and sail around the world" groups by about 30 years. Not only that, but they've happily exhausted that dream at this point in time. They're experiencing an endless amount of things, with their kids, that most of us never will - hence why so many people follow their blog from sailors to RV'ers to VW Bus enthusiasts. It's another channel to open up our eyes and minds and see what a couple who was willing to take risks is able to do.

They deserve credit for keeping it going. I can't wait to keep following the posts.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

nolatom said:


> Jon, I think we had this same tenor of discussion a couple of years ago when I commented (from shore!) about how nobody was sailing, or even motorsailing, in the lovely and broad-reachable Ft Pierce-to-Stuart leg of the ICWW, on a perfect day, and it turned into a very long thread. I was told, in effect, "you just don't understand the ICW", even though I readily used sails in the days when I did some deliveries (and you too, it seems).
> 
> Plus ca change, plus la meme chose ;-)


OK, broken record alert 

Actually, I'm tempted to modify that a bit:

_The more things stay the same, the more they change..._

In other words, I think the cruisers I see along the East coast and thru the Bahamas, seem to be sailing _LESS_, and motoring more, with each passing year 

The overwhelming percentage of 'enhancements' and 'upgrades' people are making to their boats these days ultimately serve to degrade the boat's performance under sail... By the time most folks are done fitting out for a bit of cruising, they've added massive amounts of weight and windage to boats that are often not the most stellar performers under sail to begin with, while at the same time doing little or nothing to improve the boat's light-air sailing capability...(Which, in effect, has now been transformed into her _medium air_ sailing ability ) IMHO, some of the most fun you can have sailing is playing around with free-flying sails, and yet it is astonishing how infrequently I see East coast cruisers flying a chute, or some type of gennaker... No single investment will pay a bigger dividend in terms of making the difference between choosing to sail, or motor - and yet it seems that while many have little hesitiation spending thousand$ on the latest electronics suite, or the addition of cockpit greenhouses and massive stern arch/davit contraptions, investing in sailing gear like an asymetrical, or a carbon fiber pole, seems entirely out of the question...

It's amazing how many otherwise state-of-the-art cruising boats I run, that don't even have the barest minimum of gear for downwind sailing... The boat just ran will sell for over $300K, and yet is not even equipped with a permanently-rigged preventer setup... I had to configure one using docklines, taken from the boom to the bow cleats... Yeah, I really appreciated having to leave the cockpit and go forward in the middle of the night off the Georgia seacoast, simply to snug up the preventer when the boom was eased, or to release it prior to a jibe...

When I brought this Hallberg-Rassy back north last June, we probably sailed almost 50% of the trip DDW, wing on wing... And yet, same deal, both the foreguy and afterguy had to be cobbled together from some dock and spare anchor rode in order to make it adjustable from the cockpit... And, the aluminum pole weighed a TON, a carbon fiber pole would have made all the difference in the world, and added a huge measure of safety... Given the value of such a boat, the cost of going with a carbon fiber pole would have been a drop in the bucket, and would have greatly enhanced the ability to actually sail the damn boat...

It's simply not a priority...










OK, to be fair, the photo below illustrates why it might not always be so easy to obtain a fair lead for preventers or foreguys, back to the cockpit... 

Another Caribbean 1500 participant, that apparently passed their ISAF-based inspection with flying colors...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Philzy3985 said:


> The Bum's are doing what way too many people here talk about their whole lives and never set off to do.
> 
> They're beating the "i'll work hard and retire and sail around the world" groups by about 30 years. Not only that, but they've happily exhausted that dream at this point in time. They're experiencing an endless amount of things, with their kids, that most of us never will - hence why so many people follow their blog from sailors to RV'ers to VW Bus enthusiasts. It's another channel to open up our eyes and minds and see what a couple who was willing to take risks is able to do.
> 
> They deserve credit for keeping it going. I can't wait to keep following the posts.


This^^^^^^^^^^

I'd *MUCH* rather hear the Fuzzle's crazy stories (even about tacos, diapers, and pizza!) than talk about how cockpit enclosures and electronics are the Devil's Spawn for the *3,000th* time.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Cockpit enclosures are the Devils spawn?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

xort said:


> Cockpit enclosures are the Devils spawn?


You obviously didn't get JonE's memo.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

smackdaddy said:


> You obviously didn't get JonE's memo.


Whoa, harsh, Smack.

I happen to agree with Jon that you aren't "sailing" your crusing boat 'til you've done a windward douse of your symmetrical spinny just before gliding engineless into your slip... ;-)

Okay, maybe that's a little extreme. Working jib then.

Merry Christmas all, no matter how you get there...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

nolatom said:


> Whoa, harsh, Smack.


Jon knows I'm just messing with him. We make a good "Point-Counterpoint" team.

Of course, he's Jane...


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Sometimes you got to make your move and seek other whatever. Secret is to not leave it too late or the choice up to others. My company motto for years has been 'If it's fun ,we do it'. When the fun out on the 4 meter bowsprit nearly set off my ICD a coarse change became necessary. Now re invented, still crusin ! Merry Seasons Greetings


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> > Originally Posted by xort
> > Cockpit enclosures are the Devils spawn?
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't get JonE's memo.


You obviously could benefit from a reading comprehension refresher course... 

Hey, at least Jane was better looking


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Too many grinches here. Come on tomorrow is Xmas eve.
Jon I'm a cruiser and maybe I'm a jerk but I think
The engine
Noisy I can't sleep
Expensive ? Where can I buy valvetect for under $4.50
Pia gonna need an oil change sooner
Enclosure 
d-mn I spent my whole working life inside and now I'm inside again?
D-mn I got these yuppie,yatchie foulies and I can't show them off?
Don't she look hot with the wind in her hair?
(P.s. Have hard Bimini and hard dodger Jon gonna hate me anyway- oh well)
Screens
"I hear the surf!!!!!! I don't care what the chart plotter says!!!!

Paulo
I only have a 911s the gt3 won't get here until spring. Wife said it will be here by Xmas but all I got is this Xmas card with a picture of it. Oh well guess I won't bother to go driving.

Jon want to hire you some day. Think we would have fun.( yes my pole is carbon. The wife insisted).

Donna you have a great attitude as did the bums. 

Always leave them laughing.

Merry new year and happy Xmas to all


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

outbound said:


> ...
> Paulo
> I only have a 911s the gt3 won't get here until spring. Wife said it will be here by Xmas but all I got is this Xmas card with a picture of it. ...


Lucky guy

Merry Christmas to you and your family. Tell your wife she has good taste.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## JoeLena (May 14, 2012)

outbound said:


> ...yes my pole is carbon. The wife insisted.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

outbound said:


> (P.s. Have hard Bimini and hard dodger Jon gonna hate me anyway- oh well)


Nope, not at all... If I had a boat the size of yours, I'd probably have a hard dodger, as well... I love them, on larger boats - as long as I can see over the top of them from the helm...

that's where some biminis become problematic, for me 



outbound said:


> Jon want to hire you some day. Think we would have fun.


Thanks, I'm sure we would... However, you'd probably be wasting your money...


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I like the Bumfuzzles. Couple quick comments; just last August they wrote a post about " when did sailors become pussies?' about people who hesitate to sail when their engine is out. Bumfuzzle » Sailing Wimps

then next thing you know, they are gone because of a bum engine. Its like Karma, dude . You know, like sometimes shutting up is the best thing. Or maybe its your subconcious brain talking to you. I have had the white goo in my motor. This year the guy 2 docks over from me had the white goo. It always ends the same -- badly.

I also agree with Paolo just on the point that there are different personalities and the addictive sailor is really much worse off than the casual cruiser. I know i have personally taken my wife and kids out of a narrow inlet and sailing across the bay with a really sketchy motor. My wife - said "no problem just keep sailing." Yeah. Made it back though. Learned its quite an experience turning final approach and sailing in between a lighthouse and a jetty but it can be done. We all learn. So I learned that one and I don't want to go back and learn it again but I will if I have to.

Go bumfuzzles. Fair roads.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Sal Paradise said:


> I like the Bumfuzzles. Couple quick comments; just last August they wrote a post about " when did sailors become pussies?' about people who hesitate to sail when their engine is out. Bumfuzzle » Sailing Wimps
> 
> then next thing you know, they are gone because of a bum engine. Its like Karma, dude . You know, like sometimes shutting up is the best thing.


Gotta love the irony of that post being illustrated with a shot of their boat that - although the sails are set - is quite obviously under power...


----------



## catchinrays (Dec 27, 2013)

I didn't find their story until right after they returned from the circumnavigation and they've been an inspiration to me and my family. 

Makes me sad that he's hanging it up, but he's doing exactly what we've already planned to do when we ourselves swallow the anchor.


----------



## travellerw (Mar 9, 2006)

I love the fuzzles and have followed them for 10 years. They helped kicked off my dream and in a way I have lived part of it through them. I'm not sad for them at all, they are on to new adventures.

Another thing to remember.. They write very candidly, almost like a diary. This means you can't take them too seriously (like the sailing wimps post). Just think of all the stupid crap your would write if you had been writing for 10 years.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 10, 2014)

I enjoy their blog. Looks like they have done all they want on a boat and have decided to move on to a different phase of life. Good for them.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

New Fuzzles.

Day 1 | The Average Poobah


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well - they don't need a survey. There's several years worth of detailed records on the interwebs!


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

like most, cruising was just a passing interest, not a lifelong ambition. similar to going on an extended vacation.
Once they felt they had seen /done it all, they became bored with it.and off to something new.
living aboard forever doesn't appeal to the majority, apparently.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Having raised two daughters, I can imagine them suddenly having two small children to cope with may have been a part of their decision?

Paul T


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Well - they don't need a survey. There's several years worth of detailed records on the interwebs!


Well the current boat it looks like they were having some issues keeping up with the maintenance. I think this also played a big roll in there decision to bail on the cruising life. As I recall there were some serious issues with the motor.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

miatapaul said:


> Well the current boat it looks like they were having some issues keeping up with the maintenance. I think this also played a big roll in there decision to bail on the cruising life. As I recall there were some serious issues with the motor.


IIRC, they had "issues" from the day they stepped on board. Fortunately, the boat didn't end up on the rocks.

Paul T


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

One things for sure. If they thought that maintenance and repair was a nightmare on the boat, just wait till they start going cross country in that 45 year old motor home.

Brings back memories of when had to replace a wheel bearing on a rear driver axle of a International semi tractor. Just pulled of the highway in the middle of Arizona. Pull the axle pull the duals off with break drum still attached. Yea i was a bad ass in those days.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

mitchbrown said:


> One things for sure. If they thought that maintenance and repair was a nightmare on the boat, just wait till they start going cross country in that 45 year old motor home.
> 
> Brings back memories of when had to replace a wheel bearing on a rear driver axle of a International semi tractor. Just pulled of the highway in the middle of Arizona. Pull the axle pull the duals off with break drum still attached. Yea i was a bad ass in those days.


Ah, yes, old Detroit iron will give him many a chance to be "innovative". 

Paul T


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

attention deficit disorder, or as it was formerly known - being young and invincible. the good ol days.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

joethecobbler said:


> attention deficit disorder, or as it was formerly known - being young and invincible. the good ol days.


Ah yes, I was young once, did some things that ended up scaring the dickens out of me, whatever dickens are?

In any event, now all they need is a wide spot in the road to be "invincible", which is better than a big pile of rocks with the surf breaking over them.

Sounds like they may eventually go south to Central America or further. Never been there, and with no plans to go there, but from what I have read, sounds like it could be a real "adventure".

"Imodiums"?, don't leave home without them, especially with two little kids. 

Paul T


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I miss my dickens.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> I miss my dickens.


Hope it is not permanent. 

Paul T


----------

